# Mahindra tractors



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

whats the price in your area?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Sweet I have been thinking of a 25-50hp tractor for the cabin for a long time. there have been many New Hollands and John Deeres here but not much else.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

doh;341314 said:


> Sweet I have been thinking of a 25-50hp tractor for the cabin for a long time. there have been many New Hollands and John Deeres here but not much else.


PM me when you are serious about looking.

I carry a line of tractors similar to the Mahindras. The smaller ones are the same as Belarus tractors, the bigger ones are their own design.

They are foreign made tractors, simple technology, not much to go wrong, easy to fix if it does.

An 82hp with cab heat, a/c and Canadian made loader we can do for around $30,000 canadian. They are powered by Fuel efficient Perkins engines and work fantastic.

Next year I plan to have 3 out running full time for my plowing operation.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

crazymike;341317 said:


> PM me when you are serious about looking.
> 
> I carry a line of tractors similar to the Mahindras. The smaller ones are the same as Belarus tractors, the bigger ones are their own design.
> 
> ...


Do you service them? How hard is it to get parts? Do you stock parts? Can I order parts by like noon and have them next day before noon? Reason why i ask is because the Mirhanda dealers here don't service the tractors. They are not real dealers, they just sell these tractors "on the side" to get cheap tractors for their rental business or for themselves.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

dlcs;341319 said:


> Do you service them? How hard is it to get parts? Do you stock parts? Can I order parts by like noon and have them next day before noon? Reason why i ask is because the Mirhanda dealers here don't service the tractors. They are not real dealers, they just sell these tractors "on the side" to get cheap tractors for their rental business or for themselves.


I service tractors and most parts I can get common parts relatively quick. We offer full service to anything from your lawn mower to full size wheel loaders and excavators.

But obvioulsly there is tradeoff when you buy a tractor at 1/3 the price.

Many of the people buying these tractors don't use them for 60% of the year so spending 3x as much isn't justifiable.

I also carry a full line of excavators.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Last spring i almost bought a tractor. 
I have a hard time buying one like this. All I know is Case, Khaboda, JD, and New Holland. Mahindra, Benson and and a Khaboda look a like just seam a little weak! . Plus its always the hole in the wall small guys that carry these brands so they cannot carry a large amount of parts and give fast service. BUT that is probably why there a little cheaper. Now I'm not knocking the small hole in the wall guy cos you have more of a dealership than me and I'm sure all the big name brands have had there dealers for a long time. My other reason was most the smaller named tractors did not offer a hydro model and when you have 4-5 different guys running it in the summer you can burn up some clutch plates. That being said I'm a cheaper SOB and if i look to buy one again i would probably end up with one of the Mahindra or Bensons just cos i LOVE to save money and they were at least 15 % less.  

PS i know i dont no how to spell Khaboda


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

paphillips;341411 said:


> Last spring i almost bought a tractor.
> I have a hard time buying one like this. All I know is Case, Khaboda, JD, and New Holland. Mahindra, Benson and and a Khaboda look a like just seam a little weak! . Plus its always the hole in the wall small guys that carry these brands so they cannot carry a large amount of parts and give fast service. BUT that is probably why there a little cheaper. Now I'm not knocking the small hole in the wall guy cos you have more of a dealership than me and I'm sure all the big name brands have had there dealers for a long time. My other reason was most the smaller named tractors did not offer a hydro model and when you have 4-5 different guys running it in the summer you can burn up some clutch plates. That being said I'm a cheaper SOB and if i look to buy one again i would probably end up with one of the Mahindra or Bensons just cos i LOVE to save money and they were at least 15 % less.
> 
> PS i know i dont no how to spell Khaboda


Clutches are cheaper than pumps.

Kubota is actually a very good brand. But they are not cheaper. They are far from weak and actually good quality. Kioti is a cheaper brand and comparable to what I sell.

The brand I sell is Foton tractors and Yuchai excavators.

The excavator I actually like more than Bobcat and I believe it to be a better machine.
If you are familiar with bobcat, you know you use a foot pedal to control boom swing. On these excavators you actually flip a lever, and your joystick switches over to boom swing adn you can carry on as usual. No akward foot pedals.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

crazymike;341429 said:


> Clutches are cheaper than pumps.
> 
> Kubota is actually a very good brand. But they are not cheaper. They are far from weak and actually good quality. Kioti is a cheaper brand and comparable to what I sell.
> 
> ...


Ah thats how you spell Kubota. (thanks).

Clutches are cheaper than pumps but clutches burn up 10 times faster than pumps with a bad operator. I think it is a wash, you would save a couple of thousand with a clutch but over time you will have to replace it so you'll end up spending the money saved on repairs plus you will have a down machine.(good thing is you can feel it getting bad so its no surprise when you do have to replace it)

I know kubota is a real good tractor. Kioti is the cheaper one i was talking about. A friend o mine has a Kioti payed a ton less than a Kubota and loves it. From 10' away you would think its a Kubota!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mahindra has been around a long long time. They are based in India. Interesting history here:

http://www.mahindrausa.com/About/history.aspx

As stated, some of their current designs are based on the International B Series (B250, B275, B414). If you look at a photo of them you can still SEE a B275 under that newer style sheetmetal. International built them from the 50's thru the 60's

As an owner of an IH B275 diesel, I can testify that it is a simple, rugged machine and was always easy on fuel. The old ones were a bear to start but I'm sure they've rectified that by now. There are aftermarket fixes available for my machine even.

Lots to read on that website...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok
If you want a putz around the house/compound tractor, one of the odd little 3rd world imports are fine. But the brands do disappear occasionally and getting parts for them is not always easy. 

If you want a tractor to use commercially, just like a plow, you should get one with a great dealer near you. Now personally, JD green was just too expensive for me, but there are still plenty of choices around here from one of the biggies (AGCO (a lot of brands), CNH (case New Holland) Kubota. But i would not buy one of hte chinese/inida/korean ones for commercial use.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

LoneCowboy;346080 said:


> But i would not buy one of hte chinese/inida/korean ones for commercial use.


Why not? Please elaborate.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

This was several years ago , I was fixing a Air Compressor on a Hobby Farm and there was a 9 month old Ford Mini Tractor jacked up in the Shop . Guy said He had been waiting 3 months for a Axle . His dealer had to import one.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Bandit;346741 said:


> This was several years ago , I was fixing a Air Compressor on a Hobby Farm and there was a 9 month old Ford Mini Tractor jacked up in the Shop . Guy said He had been waiting 3 months for a Axle . His dealer had to import one.


No tractor under 40hp is made in North America. John Deere, etc... they all import their small tractors more or less. Sometimes they are completely assembled here, sometimes they are just partially assembled here and some shipped assembled. So just because you buy from a north american owned company doesn't mean you will get parts faster. With the exception of Cat/John Deere who offer (and you pay) for 24 hour parts.

But as a dealer I can get a kubota part, kioti part, foton part, etc.... shipped from China/Japan by air almost as fast, or faster than my case dealer can get a part shipped from their Wisconnsin/Wyoming/Whatever plant.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

SO what would you all reccommend in a 75hp @PTO tractor? I looked at a Deere 5245, I am going to look at a Massey 5445 or 593... I like the massey for a few reasons, one being 25mph on the road


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Mick;346729 said:


> Why not? Please elaborate.


Basically dealer support
tractors last forever (look how many 8N tractors are still working, they are over 50 years old), but if your dealer/brand isn't around, what good is it? try geting a part on a Belarus, can't do it.
Minimal chance that JD, MF, NH, Cat, Kubota are going to go out of business.
Plus, those guys have a dealer network, they can get parts, even if the things aren't made here (and most compact tractors are made in Japan even if branded as one of the biggies), but the dealer network is here. Just like plows, your dealer is everything. If my local guy can't get it, he can get it from the next guy and I'm working again the next day.
Most (not all, no offense intended) of these 3rd world sellers (Montana's for one example) are just that, sellers. They don't maintain much, they have oddball parts (it's never the simple things that break). Getting parts can be a bear.

My livelihood is my equipment, I want value for the money, but that value is not just initial cost. If it going to hold up? can i get support? Can I get parts?, etc
I put more hours on my tractor (and I"m not fully busy yet, this year I will be) in one year than my neighbors do on their non-commercial tractors in 5 years. It matters, just like a plow.
JMHO


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

chtucker;346810 said:


> SO what would you all reccommend in a 75hp @PTO tractor? I looked at a Deere 5245, I am going to look at a Massey 5445 or 593... I like the massey for a few reasons, one being 25mph on the road


New Holland TN series. TN75/85/95
The 75 is about 62PTO and it's a 3 cylinder, the 85/95's are 4 cylinders

they are utility tractors, not compacts so much stronger, but only about 3 feet longer. The cab is NICE and well arranged. And the prices are very reasonable. You want to get a power shift model (no clutch between forward and back, worth every penny), the loader comes on or off in about 5 minutes. You can get a transport model that will do 40mph on the road.

Deeres are very nice, but overpriced IMHO.
I have a Massey compact now, it's a good tractor, ti's solid, well built, but it's behind the times, the NH is much nicer.

Dealer support matters, whatever dealer is nearer you is worth doing.
I see you are in Colorado, I've done a lot of work with longmont farm supply and their prices are excellent. (much better than I was getting elsewhere on implements)

the TN75 is my next purchase if the business continues to expand, I like it a lot


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Nothing against your Foton, they look to be a good tractor, but I used to work at a Ford/New Holland store as a tech. They are the closest dealer, then a Deere dealer about 20 miles away.

I have been thinking of one for the cabin, not snow removal, around 50 hp, no cab.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Deere is Glenwood (about 1.5hrs) and Massy is in Salida (about 1hr) I live in Leadville


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Ok, thanks LoneCowboy. I think that really sums it up; you use your tractor a lot more than I do. I bought a new Mahindra 4110 in Oct '05 and only have about 300 hours on it so far. It's real basic, which is what I wanted and it has done very. The JD dealer is the dealer for the Mahindra. The first day I had it, within the first hour I ran over a small tree that snapped and put the stub through the front axle seal. We were able to order a seal from their Texas facility and was here two days later. There is also a parts facility in Georgia. 
Anyway, my point is that for anyone who wants a good, tough tractor, don't just discount the Mahindra. Like you said, tractors last forever. I haven't needed the dealer for anything since. Routine maintenance is done at the local shop. Make sure it's (lack of) amenities suits your purpose (mine doesn't have a cup holder). But a comparable JD or Kubota would have been another $5,000.


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

itlm; guy here in kingsley bought a new mahindra he loves it.
it may be plain but has a lot of guts. drove it myself it was sweet. and for the price you cant go wrong
take care mark


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

doh;347030 said:


> Nothing against your Foton, they look to be a good tractor, but I used to work at a Ford/New Holland store as a tech. They are the closest dealer, then a Deere dealer about 20 miles away.
> 
> I have been thinking of one for the cabin, not snow removal, around 50 hp, no cab.


you have to go with dealer support. I personally try not to sell equipment to people out of my area because it's hard to support and makes me look bad.

If I have a customer 1.5 hours away and they are having problems and I have to drive out there 2-3 times. It costs me time and money and isn't worth it.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Closest dealer to me of ANYTHING is 1:15 away


----------



## Lawn Care Plus (Oct 23, 2006)

Get a New Holland or JD.


----------

